# pregnant and mentally ill?



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm 12 weeks pregnant and just had my first scan. My husband and I were excited and took the piccy round to my parents then to his to share our joy.My mother in laws response was"Are you sure that you should be having a child, you are mentally ill having IBS."I was so upset that i just walked out.I'm refuse to go and see her unless she apologises, which she wont. Am I blowing this out of proportion?


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Wow! That sounds like complete bull ****** to me. Having IBS has nothing to do with being "mentally ill". It affects you mentally AND physically, but many people who have IBS have kids. I can't believe how insensitive your mother in law is!! Perhaps she is uneducated on what IBS is all about.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

What bull ####! I would have walked out too. I can't tell you how sick I got of hearing, "it's all in your head" when I first got sick. Even now, if someone mentions that I just need to "calm down" and my IBS will be gone, I fight the urge to attack them.Often it just seems like others will never fully understand. Wait for an apology, grit your teeth, and see if there's a nice way to tell her what IBS REALLY is.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, I cant believe that! How rude to start with! I think you're solidly in the right! An apology is in order. Sharing your wonderful news, and you get that comment is bang out of order. I would have been upset too. People can be so ignorant about IBS, its untrue. Congrats on the baby, sorry you had such a negative comment. Enjoy the experience! xxx


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

What a horrible thing to say ! I think your MIL is the one that has problems, not YOU !This is a happy and exciting time in your life. Don't allow her to ruin it for you.I pray you have a good pregnancy and a healthy, happy baby !All the best to you and your husband.Jeanne


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Thankyou to you all.A week later and she still hasnt apologised... her loss. She wont see me or the baby unless she does.She wanted my hubby to go and help her to move some junk this weekend but he politely refused saying that under the circumstances he was keeping away. I dont want him to suffer because of her attitude towards me but at least he's standing by me.


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey there,What a thing to say, how cruel. I'm about 11 weeks pregnant as well but haven't told family/friends at home yet, I live overseas. I'm excited but I wonder if I will hear a similiar thing from anyone. I have had people say "Did you ever think it is just stress" RRRrrrrr it's those kind of comments that you almost wish IBS on them. That is really cruel of me to say but then they would understand. How has your IBS been in your 1st trimester? Mine is about the same, still waiting for the constipation really so I can eat stuff. Are you usually IBS-D or IBS-C? Do you ever take imodium, my doc said it is safe but I'm not sure. Take it easy and don't let her get to you. Your husband is supporting you which is the most important thing.Take Care


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Congratulations Sherbie! I am so sorry your mother in law is so uninformed.... maybe you could "anonymously" mail her one of those brochures that explains IBS? Keeping the baby from her may someday backfire on you, hun. Family is very important, especially grandparents. My son never really got to know my parents as they passed away, and my husband's mother passed on as well. My husband's father has zero interest in any of his kids or grandkids, and my poor little boy gets very sad when his friends talk about their Grandparents. Your mother in law is probably never going to try and educate herself on her own in regards to your IBS. Someone (your husband perhaps?) has to help her understand that having IBS does not mean a person is unstable mentally. I wish you the best, and I will say a prayer for you. The last thing you need at this happy time is stress.Hugs and take care!


----------

